# Delts....those stubborn bastards



## CMayhugh (Aug 3, 2015)

Anyone have any delt tips? Mine seem to be quite stubborn and I want some damn boulders.


----------



## Azog (Aug 3, 2015)

What are you currently doing as far as felt training?


----------



## snake (Aug 3, 2015)

Is your problem front back or sides? How's your body weight? Sometimes they look better the more you lean out.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 3, 2015)

Pressing movements. Lots of them done both heavy and for reps.


----------



## CMayhugh (Aug 3, 2015)

BW is ~180...fluctuates a few lbs. BF is around 15%. Haven't gotten tested but used a bunch of internet pics and brutal honesty lol. Im my biggest critic. Will add more presses.


----------



## Azog (Aug 4, 2015)

My delts over power my chest and arms, and I built them with almost entirely front, side and rear lateral movements. I just finish them after chest. That said, I think delts are my 2nd best genetic gift.

For you, I'd recommend a dedicated delts day with heavy presses like Doc mentioned. I'd also do some lateral work after chest too get an extra day in.


----------



## CMayhugh (Aug 6, 2015)

That should help.  Thanks guys


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 6, 2015)

I would try some overtraining and see how your body responds.  I have had good luck with this method.  Try starting with standing military presses.  Do a couple of warm up sets then put 5 tens on each side and do 5 reps, take one off and do 10 reps, another off for 15 reps, another off for 20 reps, and another off for 25 reps.  Don't rest, this is one set.  Then do it again for another set.  After that you will feel like you did a total workout, but you just started.  After that do upright rows with the same method,  I then go to the seated lateral raise and do the same thing starting with about 160 and dropping 20 lbs each time for a total of 3 sets.  Next hit front delt raises, then reverse peck deck and finish off with shrugs.  It's a lot of work, but I bet you'll see gains from doing it.  I do this with every muscle group for about 6 weeks and then go back to a normal routine, but always change it up.


----------



## mickems (Aug 18, 2015)

My delts seemed to grow overnight. I noticed significant gain in size after doing strict overhead presses and some cable work. I adjusted the height of the cable for different exercises to allow the different delts to feel the targeted tension.


----------



## cast iron and ss (Sep 1, 2015)

I do this.
Four sets of 12,10,8,6 of the following
Dumbell shrugs
Barbell shrugs
Military or standing press
Arnold or Scott presses
I follow with 3 sets of 8 of the following
Dumbell side raise
Dumbell front raise
I finish with lying rear raise dumbell sometimes I swap that with bent dumbell for the rears but lying rear seems to hit it better.
I always follow shoulder day with a day off.


----------

